# Baby Corn snakes for sale



## montyandpony2 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have 12 baby corn snakes for sale. They have all fed 3 times and are very healthy. I would be happy to sell individually for £12 each or as a lot. Two are common corn, two orange two pink and the rest black and grey. Please ring me on 07814044185. victoira


----------



## RoyalTommo (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi were abouts are you? Tom


----------



## ben-j (Aug 3, 2009)

wher do you live?


----------



## Rasco (Oct 31, 2009)

Have You Got Any Pics Available Of The Corns At All Cheers


----------



## tomsnake2010 (Dec 18, 2009)

hi where do u live


----------

